# Faster downs, moving downs



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

How do you get a faster down...as in... drops the second I give the command? Gracie knows the command but she's not quick about it by any means.

And then to take it a step further, when trotting (while working) to stop and down when the command is given even if I keep trotting. 

I have been working with her where she's standing right in front of me and I tell her down, She downs. Then we work up to where I move farther away from her (baby steps) and tell her down. Once I get 'too far' away she will get up, walk over to me and down at my feet instead of going down where she sits. 

How do I break this apart so I can get a more responsive down regardless of what we are doing or where she is in proximity to me?

Lu


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

Would love to know too!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I do the moving down with Kenya (and can do it while jogging) but we started by me slightly pushing down and back on her nose while giving the "platz!" command. I did not use my normal hand signal for down b/c I wanted a FAST down where the dog folds down backward and when I say "down" with my hand signal I was never picky about how she did it. I also click or "yes" as soon as she drops and often return to reward her even if I've only taken 4 steps ahead.

With Kenya I developed the fast down like a game. I get her all revved up and get some great treats and say "platz" with enthusiasm. After a while she just kinda started slamming her paws forward and dropping to her belly, which I reward and praise.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

I want to know as well


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

I was ready with an immediate correction if they didn't drop into a down or sit as soon as commanded. Started with them by me. When that was accomplished, simply increased the range and circumstances. They drop as soon as ordered where ordered and know verbal correction is coming if they don't. Worked 20 minute downs in with process and they never knew when it was coming, even when they were walking across den or down hall.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

> Quote: Then we work up to where I move farther away from her (baby steps) and tell her down. Once I get 'too far' away she will get up, walk over to me and down at my feet instead of going down where she sits.


Try using a barrier when you begin teaching down from a distance. We use baby gates - put your dog on one side and you will be on the other side. Ask for the down and your dog cannot creep forward due to the barrier.

Back up one step at a time as long as your dog is obeying the down signal. Once you can get sevearl feet away, remove the barrier and do the same thing - close at first, then more distance as long as your dog does not creep forward.

Once this is mastered, praise only when the dog drops as fast as you want. If too slow, verbal notice (nah, wrong, etc) and no praise or treats. Reward only for what you want.


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

The more we've worked on this the more I've realized it really is about timing of the click/treat. I can get a faster down now by clicking IMMEDIATELY when she does what I want and a 'wrong' when she doesn't do it fast enough. 

And am working on the moving down currently. My trainer had me start this with a broom handle or a jump bar laying on the ground. Anything that would show the dog there is some sort of barrier.

At first walk up to the bar and signal the down command and incorporating the wait command. The dog goes down and you walk over the bar, then turn around and click/treat. You can then work up to taking more steps after the down/wait command.

When I originally posted I was hoping for a 'step by step' answer but for me there just wasn't one. Figured out what Gracie 'wanted' in order to do a fast down and then went from there. She needed to know exactly what I wanted first. Once we figured that out, we were golden.

Lu


----------

